# Coming Home



## OneFineAcre (Sep 27, 2016)

if they test clean 2 girls that should have never left here will be coming back home soon


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 27, 2016)

So glad you will (hopefully) be bringing them home!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 27, 2016)

What?


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 27, 2016)

I for one would like to hear the rest of that story but you do seem pleased.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 27, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> What?


If things work out a couple of very special girls are coming home


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 27, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> I for one would like to hear the rest of that story but you do seem pleased.


I really wish that it had worked out differently
But yes
It could be a good thing for us


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 27, 2016)

Hope it works out just the way you want it to!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 27, 2016)

Come on, we need more info and of course pics!!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm sure we will get pictures when they test clean and come home.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 28, 2016)

I was on my phone last night so I couldn't give more info.  I can't post any pics at this time but I will share some more information
We are actually very excited.

So, Zamia is my most successful goat.  Finished Champion, LA 91 VEEE, and now has her milk star.
When we first bought her she had freshened once before and was bred when we got her.
Well, she kidded with twin does Clara Belle and Clementine.
We figured no need to keep twin does so we let Clementine go.
So now Clara Belle has turned out to be a great goat. She has 1 GC and her LA was 90 EEEE and she has a milk star now too.

So fast forward.  Zamia has freshened 3 time since then.  All bucks.  We would have never guessed we wouldn't get another doe.  On top of that, Clara Belle has freshened twice and both bucks.

So, Clementine is one of the does coming back.

So, Fortunato x Moonpie had twin does.  I thought they were actually identical twins.  Well, we ended up losing Fortunato in an accident..  And the doe we kept Mollasses finished 4th this year at the ADGA National Show.

So, her name is Daisy Duke.  There son named her.

We are also going to get a buck that was from Fortunato and Cocoa ( LA 91 EEEV she will get her milk star and will likely be 2*M)

We are getting another doe Buffy who was from Cocoa and Caspian.

We have stayed in touch with these people an saw they had stopped showing.  They are interested in traveling more, they have two young children and have decided to sell all of their goats.

They contacted us to give us first chance at the goats they had gotten from us.

They tested two years ago and had a clean herd, so hopefully the testing will be routine and clean.

If so, Rachel is tracked out from school this week and next so I will take some vacation and we are going to go to Ohio and get them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 28, 2016)

Hope it all works out perfectly for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 28, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hope it all works out perfectly for you!


Me too.


----------



## TAH (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Sep 28, 2016)

That sounds like a good addition back to your herd, and a fun trip too. Hope it all works out ok.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 28, 2016)

Fingers crossed it all turns out well!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2016)

It just goes to show ya' YOU SHOULD NEVER SELL YOUR GOATS!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 28, 2016)

Baymule said:


> It just goes to show ya' YOU SHOULD NEVER SELL YOUR GOATS!!!


Good point.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 28, 2016)

that the tests come back clean and you can add them to your herd!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 28, 2016)

I know you'll be happy to have these girls home.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 28, 2016)

Maybe @OneFineAcre should never sell HIS goats but heaven help me if I have to add 50+ kids to my herd next year.  I had better sell goats and sell 'em  fast.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 29, 2016)

We have enough trouble when we do the initial culling of heifers in our beef herd.  We try to only keep 20 a year as replacements, (10%) and some years don't even keep that many, but some years have trouble getting down to that.  On top of it the cattle prices have tanked so we will be keeping more heifers than ever at least til early spring hoping for a little rebound.  We don't show any animals like @OneFineAcre  but have culled a heifer or two that we have wished we didn't.  So hope you get them back as you want.  @babsbag  yeah, they would accumulate fast!!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

Did this work out for you?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 15, 2017)

No, they have small children who were very upset, so they decided to keep the Nigerians and sell their standards.  Unfortunately, they have a real nice goat that isn't going to be shown.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> No, they have small children who were very upset, so they decided to keep the Nigerians and sell their standards.  Unfortunately, they have a real nice goat that isn't going to be shown.


That's too bad.


----------

